# Lagos ...city parts that you will see never on TV



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*new domestic airport in Lagos*










*hotel*






































*Marina*










*wealhy nigerians*



















*on Victoria Island*



















*poverty in Lagos*




























*Lagos new hotel and restaurant boat, exclusive..or in other terms Sunborn Hotel*























































*wearing traditional Nigerian dress*




























*Victoria Island*










*a shopping centre*






























*Lekki Peninsular*










*beach*










*this is Lagos International Airport*










*another centre*



















*new*









































































*more Victoria Island pics*






























This is Africa´s longest bridge, it cost billions of US dollars to build...it spans over 18 kilomtres on water and is a six lane highway (three on each side)


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

wow, awesome thread! Loved the hot woman in the bikini and the random white guy jogging on the beach.


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*here are some more pics

some eateries in Lagos*



















*another restuarnt (btw, Nigeria alos has a relatively big Indian commnunity)*


















*
Chocolat Royale in Lagos *
image source: jt3_11 photostream at Flickr

























































*fast food joint*


















*
Black Rock and Grill*



















*simply called The place*










thsi restaurant is owned by world famous Nigerian football player JJ Okocha










*Churrasco Brazilian restuarnat*




























*this place is called the Bungalow*



















*another restaurant*

image source: jt3_11 photostream at Flickr









image source: jt3_11 photostream at Flickr










*Saipan*

























*Spice Restaurant and bar*










*Café Bon *


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*This is a Turkish Bar in Lagos*










*Lebanse restaurant*



















*Barcelos*










*Lobster Pot*



















*Japanese restaurant*










fast food joints










*Nandos´s South African fast food*


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*Kamp Ikara *


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

what a vibrant upscale-looking city! i wanna eat lunch on 10' chairs...


----------



## Jarvijarv (Oct 29, 2007)

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

WOW!!! Looks like Nigeria is booming!!! Always a good sign for the continent of Africa!.....let this be YOUR time while the developed world is in economic crisis!!!kay:


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Fantastic thread!!
My father grew up in and around Lagos but I don't know the place. It's amazing to see how it's changed from my parents' photos from the 70s. Thanks for this and keep posting!


----------



## KQV208 (Jun 19, 2007)

Great compilation Matt!


----------



## oga_naija (Jul 29, 2008)

nice thread


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome! looks very cosmopolitan and vibrant with activity! keep the photos coming! We don't get to see this part of the world around here that often  Gotta put Africa on the map!


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Like the thread and the pics... paints Lagos in a light most people don't have the opportunity to see this large city in: Cosmopolitan, Up-and-coming and Growing! Thanks Matt... lets hold thumbs Nigeria continues to grow into an African economic powerhouse. I'd know where to hang out if I visited: lots of familiar shops and restaurants to us South Africans!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Impressive  Lagos is really very nice :yes:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice and interesting pictures!
Thx for sharing.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics, Matthias. Lagos looks great!


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*Some photos from Lagos Fashion Week and other Modern Lifestyle shots/events and Lauch parties...nobody shows this side on TV*









































































*brides dresses*





































*shows from famous Nigerian designers*








































































































































*Magazine Launch Party*

























































*now some show´s guest Nigerian fashion-addicted women*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

you show everything of a city, thanks Matthias


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Matthias, I am moving this thread as I am not sure it was in the right section. Urban Showcase is for self taken photos; are these your pictures? If not, please credit them so that the thread does not have to be closed. Thank you!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome thread! Lagos certainly is cosmopolitan, vibrant and looks very exciting indeed! :cheers1:

Keep posting please!


----------



## LVM (May 31, 2007)

look great but i wanna see more pic to the street level


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Good thread, I havent checked the Nigeria forum in a while. Its true that you wont see these images on TV very often.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Although the photos are very selective, very nice impressions. Looks like there a nice spots for an upper middle and upper class life. Can imagine there are several international top brands such as Prada and Gucci present in the city.


----------



## caronte90 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*
the super-rich*


















*
nice restaurant*


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Great thread Matt!! :applause:


----------



## Nando_vix (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice photos!!
I really was not expecting shots like that from Lagos!!
Good to see development there!!


----------



## Samuel107 (Jun 11, 2008)

good job Matt


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Incredible...it was en extreme eye-opener for me I had a completely different idea of Lagos.


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice photos from Lagos, Nigeria. Indeed, those are pics we probably won't see on TV. Big, cosmopolitan, diverse, exiting, full of life, vibrant...
It's time the dragon wakes, it's time Nigeria rises....


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I find this city rather depressing. Just by looking at these photos i can already feel the heat, the sweat and the humidity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lagos fashion week is really interesting ^^


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow, great looking place! I feel lucky that I visited this topic.


----------



## matchboxND (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you for posting these pics! Lagos appears very cosmopolitan.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the photos of Lagos, no idea how the city looks like until I see these cool pics. Keep it up.


----------

